# Chest routine



## Emmerz24 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello fellas. Just wanted to post up my chest routine and get some feedback from some knowledgable bros here. My chest is one of those lagging parts and is defined but not as thick as I would like.
All exercises are 3 sets with weight increase in each set

Decline bench 12, 10, 8 (lagging in the lower peck area so do this first)
Flat bench 10, 8, 6
Incline bench or incline db 10,8,6
Cable crossovers usually do higher reps lower weight and go really slow to feel the contraction at the end.
Flys 10,8,6
And I finish off with a hammer strength decline machine to work the lower peck a little more. The only other exercise I switch in every now and then is forward facing dips. 
Any feedback would be appreciate. Any critiques? What do you find works for you?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 14, 2012)

Is all that in one routine? Too much work IMO. Try heavy weight, lower reps. This is my latest chest routine:

Flat bench or incline 5x5 HEAVY (to the point I struggle if not miss the last 2 reps of the last set) w 2-3 min between sets
Actually last week I started 2x10 with 90% of my 1RM

If I did flat then I do incline 5x5 on barbell or 4x8 on dumbell the next chest day, not the same day.

Flyes 4-5x10 depending on how my shoulder feels that day

Dumbell pullovers 4x12

If you want to increase a lagging muscle go heavy. I'm sure some people (cashout  will disagree but going heavy with lower reps is a tried and true method to packing on mass. I honestly think your chest is lagging because you're doing too much work. You might not have that hard burning pump going heavy with lower reps but you will gain size. Take a measurement of your chest cold and then try it for 6 weeks and then take another measurement cold. I promise you you'll see some growth.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thats great advice. I was always saying in my head I'm probably doing to much. I give what you suggest a whirl and go from there. Thx man


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 17, 2012)

Any other input or suggestions. Today is chest day and I'm open for anything.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2012)

Decline is a waste of time. Hammer flat bench heavy 3 to 5 rep range and then hit a shit load of dips.

The biggest mistake I usually see is in the warm up. A lot of guys shoot their load in the warm up. Use 135 but only do 5 reps per set, but do as many sets as it takes to get warmed up. 

Spend your effort on WORKING SETS.


----------



## cougar (Dec 17, 2012)

Yea I agree, your doing to much. I do flat benchs,  warm up 2 plates (135) 10.   2 plates/2 quarters (185) 8.  4 plates (225) 6.  4 plates/2quartes (275) 5 . 6 plates (315) 5.  6 plates/2 quarters (365) 3-4.  So really up to 225 is my warm up. I would change up your grip, you'll fine the sweet spot. Dips are bad boys,but I'll leave it at that,I do diffrent stuff every time. Twice a week.  Oh yea ,it takes years too.
Food For Thought


----------



## Omegareign (Dec 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Decline is a waste of time. Hammer flat bench heavy 3 to 5 rep range and then hit a shit load of dips.
> 
> The biggest mistake I usually see is in the warm up. A lot of guys shoot their load in the warm up. Use 135 but only do 5 reps per set, but do as many sets as it takes to get warmed up.
> 
> Spend your effort on WORKING SETS.




Great advice.  Ive always preached decline is a waste.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright I'm going to drop the decline. Add some more sets to my flat. Maybe some incline and throw in some fly's or pullovers at the end. Should be pretty spent after that I would imagine.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 17, 2012)

I think dips are a great way to fill out your chest.  Start out with your body weitht then add weight.  I do them on chest day and on tricep day.  It was a difference maker for me.


----------



## PFM (Dec 17, 2012)

9 working sets is all a guy needs for bodybuilding pecs. Note those are 9 sets to failure.


----------



## Cashout (Dec 17, 2012)

PFM said:


> 9 working sets is all a guy needs for bodybuilding pecs. Note those are 9 sets to failure.



Agree 100%

If you can do more than 9 sets to failure on chest, then you are not training to failure in those 9 sets.

The trouble is most guys really don't know how to train to failure.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 18, 2012)

Last night I went in and did 5 sets on flat bench. 3 sets of db pullovers and 3 sets of incline flys. All to failure.. Wow am I ever sore this morning. Next chest day I will rotate to incline bench and the rest will stay the same. Or switch in db pullovers for forward facing dips.


----------



## PFM (Dec 18, 2012)

Emmerz24 said:


> Last night I went in and did 5 sets on flat bench. 3 sets of db pullovers and 3 sets of incline flys. All to failure.. Wow am I ever sore this morning. Next chest day I will rotate to incline bench and the rest will stay the same. Or switch in db pullovers for forward facing dips.



Less sets/ more intensity creates the ideal trauma to signal growth in natty guys or utilize the exogenous hormones used by juicers. The #1 component is always diet (juice or no juice) to provide the hypertrophy we so desire.


----------

